# Smoked my first Fatty tonight.



## meathead14 (Jan 14, 2015)

20150114_183917.jpg



__ meathead14
__ Jan 14, 2015


----------



## meathead14 (Jan 14, 2015)

It was kind of a last minute idea I gave been reading a lot about them here and have wanted to try one for awhile.

I didn't post any pics of the construction cuz I wasn't sure how it would go. Also had to use some less then perfect bacon for the weave ( it's all I had)

It is pork sausage.
The Inerds consist of provolone cheese,  saute mushrooms,  onions, and garlic.


----------



## meathead14 (Jan 14, 2015)

Smoked with JD and mesquite chips in my electric smoker to an IT of 175

I will post an update on results tomorrow when the guys at the Fire Station tear into it. There is no better proving ground than a bunch of hungry Firefighters


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 15, 2015)

MH,nice looking fattie! you'll be hooked on them now .


----------



## disco (Jan 19, 2015)

Fine fatty there!

Disco


----------

